# Hospital Newborn Photography



## nlnstudios (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I recently got offered a position taking photos of newborns at a hospital. At first I was intrigued by the offer but after 5 mins I couldn't believe it... 
Now I'm all for photography for newborns and especially if the family seeks out the photographer before she has the baby.
What I'm not comfortable with is having to invite yourself into a family's life ... 
I think about the poor mother who is exhausted  and then the photographer waiting to pounce. Does anyone else see how wrong this is? Or is it just me.... 
I was told each mother gets a free photo, so after you take the photo you play on their emotions you play music play the slide show then give the pitch to buy the whole lot of them.... It makes me feel uncomfortable, that time for the family. like I said before if you are hired personally by the family that's a great and beautiful experience... But to linger around a hospital going in and out of rooms pushing  sales on the new families just seems morally wrong...


----------



## CCericola (Feb 2, 2012)

If you interviewd with 365 (They tried to recruit me as a regional manager) then they already have a contract with the hospital and the mother is given a choice to have you come in afterward or not. If they did not want you there you wouldn't have permission to enter that room or even be allowed into the maternity ward. Basically if the nurse doesn't have any permission cards that day you are out of luck. The people better at sales will hang out in the waiting room trying to get on the good side of relatives that might convince mom to do pictures. They also hang out in the gift shop and cafeteria.

That said it is a high pressure sales industry. If you are not good at that kind of sales you will not 1. Like your job, 2. make any money. The company could care less if you take good pictures. It is all about sales.


----------



## cannpope (Feb 2, 2012)

I understand your situation. I gave birth to my son 2 1/2 yrs ago and I ran into this situation at the hospital. He had some jaundice issues and I was overwhelmed and emotional and I was frustrated when I was approached by the hospital photographer about having my son's picture taken. It was kind of an odd time for me, but I'm glad that I have that picture. I think I would have been more accepting if the offer to take the picture would have been right before check out. I'm not sure what advise to give you.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 2, 2012)

There are a couple of them and it's definitely emotional sales. If you are uncomfortable? You aren't going to be incredibly successful. If you change your view and you see it as capturing that emotional first image for the new parents instead of sales you could be wildly successful. 
It is what it is... Either you feel uncomfortable and don't do it or not.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2012)

CCericola said:


> ...The company could care less if you take good pictures. It is all about sales.


I think where yo usaid "company", you actually meant to say, "blood-sucking leech bastards" didn't you?


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 2, 2012)

This is exactly why I said no when the girl came into my room asking if we wanted the photos. Also, they're terrible photos. The babies look lifeless half the time, and what new mother wants a photo of her new bundle of joy looking that way?

My opinion: any sort of retail photography isn't photography at all. It's clicking a button with predetermined settings (which the "photographer" usually has little to no idea what the settings mean) and sales.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 2, 2012)

Face it, The baby looks just as cute 5-7 dyas later. Hire a photographer then to come to your home to get those shots.


----------



## nlnstudios (Feb 2, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> I think where yo usaid "company", you actually meant to say, "blood-sucking leech bastards" didn't you?



Love it


----------

